# Air Pump & Airation



## Boston (Aug 20, 2009)

I have a 46 gal, running a Marineland Biofilter 350, with 20 fish, swordtails, neons, platties, ect Do I need to run this air pump, I know the water coming out of the filter is moving the water to air contact. I have read it's not really needed, the bubbles splash up on to my glass tank cover, then in that one area green algae builds up, I have to clean that one area once a month.
Thank you


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Bubblers are just a matter of choice. If the water is splashing to much you might try putting a control valve somewhere in the line where you can turn it down. Or you can just use a small powerhead positioned to where it will put water movement in your troubled areas.


----------



## JIM (May 27, 2009)

*That green algae growth area youre talkin about also tells me youre running the lite alot. This will happen where you have a constant water supply on the glass surface, and a lot of light for the photosynthesis to take place, perfect conditions light, moisture, and oxygen in high ammounts since its actually out of the water, By Jove youve created an algae turf scrubber by pure accident, that water drips off the glass back into the tank, after contact with the algae which to some degree removes small ammounts of nutrients. Bravo  but if you dont like this arrangement, as the others have said remove the source of the bubbles, and all this will stop.*


----------



## Boston (Aug 20, 2009)

yes it's an airstone, one of those shaped like a bar, I do have a control valve on the supply line, I guess I could just turn the bubbles down a notch. Thanks


----------



## JIM (May 27, 2009)

*by jove* is an exclamation of surprise. Jove is a euphemism for God, being the Latin version of Zeus, Greek King of the Gods. The expression seems first to have appeared in the 1500's (Cassells). Putting it into a simpler way, it is like saying My God, By God, (in this case, its Zeus.)

And By Jove youd do anything to get out of water changes


----------



## ladyonyx (Apr 20, 2009)

Ah how I love the banter between you two 
If given a choice, I'd pick a powerhead over an airstone, but since you have the latter already, I'd just turn down the bubbles and see how things go.


----------

